# Asus Zenbook UX310UA-FC336T Tastaturbeleuchtung  deaktivieren?



## gaganaut (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Asus Zenbook UX310UA-FC336T gekauft. Windows 10 war vorinstalliert und musste nur konfiguriert werden. Das Problem ist, dass die Tastaturbeleuchtung ständig an geht. Ansich kann ich sie einfach über Fn+F3 ausschalten aber nach zu und Aufklappen geht sie automatisch wieder an was sehr nervig ist auf Dauer. Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl sie springt auch so nach einiger Zeit wieder an. Wie dem auch sei, ich habe von Asus kein Tool gefunden und auch keine Einstellung unter Windows um die Tastaturbeleuchtung irgendwie softwaremäßig zu regeln.
Jemand ne Idee?


----------

